# New Pet store opening on June 17th, 2011!



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

Hi All,

Just wanted you to know that on June 17th, ABVC Pet's necessities will open it's doors (as of 10:00 hours). The new store will sell its products in the store and via a webshop (ABVCStore.com).

The reason I wanted to mention it here is that they also sell Live animals (*NOT* via the webshop!) which are guaranteed to abide by the laws set forward in the U.A.E.

All of them are 4 months old when entering the U.A.E, have been properly vaccinated, including Rabies, have all the correct Pedigree papers and a verifiable paper trail. In fact most breeders would like to remain in contact with the new owners of "their" animals.

ABVC Pet's Necessities can be found opposite Al Barsha Veterinary Clinic. A map to it's precise location can be found here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Horrible. Another pet store opens selling puppy mill dogs and cats, for double the amount that a reputable breeder would sell the dog for and have it shipped to the uae. Just what is needed.


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Horrible. Another pet store opens selling puppy mill dogs and cats, for double the amount that a reputable breeder would sell the dog for and have it shipped to the uae. Just what is needed.


I believe it is OK to have an opinion, I just hope that, whenever voiced, it isn't opinionated without knowing the facts. I have seen both puppies and kittens die just days after having been purchased in the different Pet shops around Dubai.

ABVC Pet necessities *IS* trying to make a difference, as you will see when you go to the opening or read on their website. I hope you do.... And I also hope that, after you visited, you will post your findings here again, this time knowing the facts and having seen the animals.

Richard


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Horrible. Another pet store opens selling puppy mill dogs and cats, for double the amount that a reputable breeder would sell the dog for and have it shipped to the uae. Just what is needed.


That was my initial reaction as well.

Then I saw that this particular one will be an extension of the AB Veterinary Clinic. 

I've decided to give them the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No responsible breeder will sell a dog to a broker or a petstore. Not a one. Anywhere, ever. That is from being around the dog world for 20 years now. It is not an opinion. 

The right thing for ANY place to do is to educate the public to stop purchasing dogs that come from puppy mills and instead, when a person wants to have a certain breed, assist in importing the dog if the family doesnt wish to do so themselves, from a reputable breeder. A good breeder will NEVER sell the dog to you, the pet store. They will wish to speak and interview the new owner, make them sign a contract, agree to certain things, etc. The problem with doing that, is most people would get rejected  

There are a few people in the uae who are trying to help the problem in their own way they see fit. There is another pet store in the uae that I frequent as is the best marine store, but have went round and round with them as well on their dog and cat side. It is like helping them continue this horrible practice by shopping there  They said the same but in the end, the reality is no good breeder is going to ever sell their dog to a pet store. I know that, and they know that. No one wants to admit that though.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want to make a difference, get a shelter dog.


----------

